# Bad water the only danger in showers in Sochi!



## Msradell (Feb 8, 2014)

No explanation needed! https://twitter.com/FredBrooklyn/status/432181902468845570/photo/1


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2014)

As soon as I saw it I said- photoshop--- Then I read some comments and someone else said the same saying the picture was very old.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is one I just did quickly


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2014)

Both Photoshop    .


----------



## Msradell (Feb 9, 2014)

It certainly is a Photochop but after seeing many of the other problems with the rooms in Sochi it would be hard to believe it happened!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, I can see some problems coming out of this but really, it comes down the photocrapping?


----------

